# Thought I'd had done it all with Roast...



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

until this,, http://www.bigoven.com/recipe/mississippi-roast/290023

Wow!. This is absolutely the best.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Local newspaper had a write up on this recipe last week. It's the most pinned or whatever recipe out there. I'm not sure how the peperoncini matters, but ok. I'll give it a try


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is pretty much how the yankees make the italian beef roast used for italian beef sandwiches. My GF is from Jersey and she has made something similar to this before for me. It was danged good in a hoagie roll. . She dumped in a whole jar of the sliced pepperoncini peppers in hers.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Sweetie is from Chicago....don't ask how a 5 th generation Texan ended up with her! LOL She longed for the Italian Beef sandwiches sold there. I don't remember where, but I obtained this recipe from somewhere and she says it is REAL close, not exact, but REAL close.

Still I guarantee this Italian beef sandwich will be one of the best home recipes you'll make.

INGREDIENTS

5 pound rump roast
6 cloves of garlic chopped fine
1 tsp dried oregano
1 tsp of dried basil
1 tsp of dried thyme
1 onion slice
2 cups of beef broth
1/2 cup of red wine
1/2 cup of water
1 tsp fresh ground black pepper
1 tsp salt
3 red and green bell peppers
Italian Rolls

PREPARATION

Mix garlic, oregano, basil, thyme, salt and pepper.
Rub mixture into beef. Massage it thoroughly. Like you're on a date.
Place the beef in a large plastic bag and add 1 cup of broth, wine and onion.
Let marinate in the refrigerator for about 4 hours or overnight.
Heat oven to 350 degrees
Place roast in a roasting pan and pour the marinade over the roast.
Add the remaining broth and water.
Roast with no lid for about 2 to 2 1/2 hours turning once within that time.
Remove roast and let stand till cool. Reserve juice.
Slice beef thin on a meat slicer. If you don't have a slicer, get one. You'll use it for a lot more things than roast beef. (You can do it with a real sharp knife....you want it as thin as possible and sliced across grain!!
Place beef in juice.
Cut peppers into slices and saute in oil until done.

Slice your rolls and pile on that juicy beef. Add sweet peppers or giardinera and eat. Don't forget those napkins. 

She soaks the buns in the juice.....juicy, sloppy but pretty darn good! 


Try it, you will like it!
Later
R3F


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

You guys are making me hungry, I'm going to have to give this a shot.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That is pretty much how the yankees make the italian beef roast used for italian beef sandwiches. My GF is from Jersey and she has made something similar to this before for me. It was danged good in a hoagie roll. . She dumped in a whole jar of the sliced pepperoncini peppers in hers.


In the ice box I've got a chuck roast in the removable slow cooker crock for tomorrow. I have cooked the"Mississippi" recipe before....but added a lot of extra Pepperoncinis to this one. I'm betting that Jersey girl of yours knows what shes talking about  Tell her thanks !

Gonna drop the crock in the slow cooker before I head out to work tomorrow. Looking forward to a good supper !


----------

